# Top Five Best Bug Out Locations



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

What do you think? 
1.The Rocky Mountains
2.The Appalachians
3.Alabama, Mississippi and Louisiana
4.North and South Dakota
5.Pacific Northwest

Top 5 Best Bug Out Locations In The US | Survivopedia

Bugging out, or getting the heck out of Dodge when calamity strikes, is a tricky matter. There are several different factors that you need to consider when choosing your spot including accessibility, vulnerability, resources and your ability to get there.

Today we're going to talk about the top 5 best bug out locations in the US. I've tried to pick some in every part of the country so that you have some options regardless of where you live.

Depending upon what the disaster is, you may not be able to go too far when bugging out so it may be wise to choose a location that's not far from where you already are. That way, you can reasonably access it if you only have 1 tank of gas or have to go on foot.

{adinserter emp}That being said, if you're serious about prepping and it's an option for you, I'd recommend living in your preferred bug-out state, at the very least.

You may even choose to live in your bug out location and make it a bug in place instead. After all, if the place is secure enough, there's no need to leave!

5 Points to Consider when Choosing a Bug Out Location

Accessibility by YOU. First and foremost, you have to be able to get to your bug out location. If not, prepping to bug out isn't going to do you any good at all.
Resources. Is the property close to water? Is there plenty of game so that you'll have fresh meat if you need it? Is the soil rich enough to grow food in? What about firewood?
Vulnerability. How easy would it be for others to overtake your bug out location? Is it easily seen from a road? Are there trees around it to provide cover if you need to defend it?
Weather. Is your proposed bug out place prone to extremes in weather? Does it regularly experience droughts or flooding? Does it get a lot of snow? If so, can you still get to it if it snows? Can you survive in the temperatures if need be in order to get there on foot? Also, consider the upkeep that will be required if you don't live there. Snow can collapse a roof quickly so you'll need to maintain the property a bit more carefully than if it's in a location with a moderate climate.
Location. Is your proposed bug out place close to major cities that may be targeted for attack? Will refugees from the city be able to find your place?
As you can see, there are many details to consider when choosing your bug out location. These are just a few and depending upon what you're preparing for and how long you think you'll need to be there, your list may be substantially longer!

Now, considering these points, let's look at some great places that you may want to consider.

The Rocky Mountains

RockyMountainsLocatorMapColorado, Wyoming and Montana are wonderful states that offer a ton of locations that would make grand bug out locations.

The land is relatively affordable compared to many other places and it's fairly easy to obtain permits to build whatever you want.

Guns and hunting aren't frowned upon and resources, including water and game, are plentiful.

The only real downsides are that you can expect significant snowfall and low temperatures, and your place may not be easy to get to if SHTF in the winter.

On the upside, everybody else will have a hard time getting to your place, too!

The Appalachians

Appalachian_region_of_United_StatesThis mountain chain offers more temperate weather than the Rockies but it's significantly more populated.

The land is generally cheap and guns and hunting aren't just OK, they're part of life.

Resources, including water and game, are plentiful and the land is typically rich enough to grow plenty of food, even on a smaller lot.

The major downside is that most of the major highways throughout the Appalachians lead from one big city to the next so travelling to your location may be an issue if people panic and clog the roadways.

However, there are many back roads that you can use to avoid the highways. Get to know those BEFORE you need them!

Alabama, Mississippi and Louisiana

These states are as far south as you can get unless you want to go to Florida, which we don't recommend because of population and transportation issues. Alabama, Mississippi and Louisiana all offer plenty of hidey-hole type places that would be easy to defend and easy to get to.

Fresh water is plentiful and so is game. Temperatures can be wicked hot in the summer but are fairly temperate in the winter.

The only major downside to these locations is that there are a few major cities though none that would be high on the list for nuclear attack. You may have to worry about defending your bug out location though.

North and South Dakota

These two states have vast expanses of unoccupied land and the population is low.

There also aren't many major cities and none really that are high up on the target list for attack.

Both states offer plentiful water and game and the soil is good for growing food. Hunting is huge so guns aren't a problem.

The biggest downside here is that North and South Dakota get lots of snow and cold weather so be prepared for that.

Another concern is tornadoes. Some counties have higher instances than others so be aware of that when you purchase your property.

Pacific Northwest

Pacific NorthWestOregon and Washington are arguably two of the best states to plan a bug out location in.

They both have a decidedly anti-government mindset and guns and hunting aren't frowned upon. The population is low in many areas.

Resources are plentiful and fresh water won't be a problem in most areas. Some property prices may be a bit steep but just keep looking. You can easily grow food throughout the summer months.

The downsides of bugging out the Pacific Northwest are that you're going to be dealing with lots of rain, especially in Washington, and you have to watch out for volcanic activity around the Mount St. Helens area. There will also be plenty of snow in the winter.

We know that many people consider Alaska a great place to bug out to but for us, the foul weather and the lack of accessibility just didn't appeal to us. If you already live there, then great! If not, consider other, closer locations first.

Also, we didn't include Texas on the list because of the border control issues. Depending upon the crisis, that may be a huge issue.

Now that you know OUR picks for the top 5 bug out locations in the US, what are yours? Do you have anything to add that we missed? We'd love to hear from you in the comments section below!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I was going to say Slippy Lodge!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Smokey Mountains , would be the best place for me , way deep in the woods .


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Don't take this wrong I love the Smokey Mountains. We go there most every year and I had for some time planned to retire there. Problem is population . The area has limit space for people the areas that can support a farming culture are limited. To many walking around hunting what they can for food will soon delete it all.
To many will be trying to get to many of these location to escape harsher weather in others.
We chose to stay in this part of the upper Midwest because this is where the unprepared will run from. Unlikely others will even try to come here. It is however an area you can survive in if you know how to. We do part of our families have been here from the start of this state and before. The winter while not easy servers as a form of defense.
Water is never an issue here nor is food production. When you place the storms of the south east and west against winter it evens the playing field. 
That said Planning on another trip to the Great Smokey Mountains in May.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

When we bugged out permanently 23 years ago we opted for the Pacific Northwest and I'm not too concerned about the volcano next door. Our homestead is 20 plus miles from the nearest town and over 100 miles from the largest city. Secluded we sit on the side of a mountain you can't see it from below and won't even know it's there until you stumble over it, by then you'll probably wish you hadn't. Plenty of game deer, elk, bear, and fish. We live so far out even Sasquatch don't come up here.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Appalachia. I am on the northern end, not far from MD and WV. It's possible to get tucked away in the Hills. Plenty of resources.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I plan on bugging in, but if I had no choice but to head for the hills, it would be the Allegheny National Forest. It's fairly close to me, I know it well, it has lots of water and game. Cold in winter, though.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I'll stick with Northern Michigan. Like Smitty said, the unprepared will run from it. Winters are cold and can be harsh.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> What do you think?
> 1.The Rocky Mountains
> 2.The Appalachians
> 3.Alabama, Mississippi and Louisiana
> ...


If only life choices were this simple huh?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Wife and are thinking towards Blue Ridge mountains. Buy land, little cabin for shelter etc.
Suburbia isn't safe here in the low country of SC


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

MG is right. You need to find a area that you can survive and others will have problems. Otherwise the population explosion will get you killed.

Can you imagine how bad the southern hills will be with millions of city folks invading. Last place I'd want to be. Everyone thinks the same thing, lots of land and resources. Must be plenty for me. I'm betting the TRUE locals/natives will be less then welcoming.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Yep ...... I am always looking for the next best place to land (bug in).


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Our "retirement" place is 4 hours of driving on any of a dozen routes and 5 hours is we take all back roads, avoid any large towns, major bridges, etc.
On the fringe of a small mountain town (population 200), 20 miles to the closest mid-sized town and 2 hours of highway driving to the nearest large city.
The property is a couple of miles up a private, dead-end road with a half-dozen permanent residents and another half dozen hunting camps. The road is maintained year round by the residents, who have a full compliment of heavy equipment at their disposal. Halfway up the private road, vehicles have to cross over a large culvert, where there's a heavy steel gate that's normally open, but can be secured in minutes. While a couple of homes have grid-electricity available, everyone has significant solar, multiple generators, so on. The woods are thick with deer, moose, bear, rabbit and other yummy things. A small river winds downhill through most parcels, fed by snow melt and several springs, averaging 40-60 feet across, offering some isolation from the land south of us. Pretty much everyone there hunts and carries a sidearm every day. Everyone knows everyone and all of us have radio communication with each other. If an unfamiliar vehicle stumbles past the "No Trespassing, Keep Out, Yes this means YOU" signs, they are challenged by the first local they pass. A very tight little community that watches out for their own.

Next spring we start working on the private wifi mesh network to support data sharing and a number of solar/battery powered cameras along the road.

Now we're there 3 weekends a month. We'll be there permanently in 9 years, 10 months, 3 weeks and 4 days.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> Wife and are thinking towards Blue Ridge mountains. Buy land, little cabin for shelter etc.
> Suburbia isn't safe here in the low country of SC


I like that area too, Steve. The weather is mild. No extremes in temperature. Beautiful country. Rocky Mountains are good that way, too.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Our only choice for a bug out location seems to be to try to bunk with the Arkie branch of the clan. They live on several acres with a nice pond. If the bad guys chase us out of there..maybe things will have calmed down enough to return back to civilization.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

That's what I like about ND.. there is already nobody here, those from here won't come here because they think the winter is too harsh... take away a percentage of the population that will head south or die.. and we got plenty of open area without people!! win-win!!


----------

